# Mobile car detailing in the Fife area



## thesled (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello 

Long time no post 

I am desperate need of a recommendation for a mobile valeting company in Fife.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Check out the Approved Detailers here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867 and also try Stevie at BMD in Methil. :thumb:

Alan W


----------

